

Apple's note is a great rallying call for startups - dko
http://blog.derrickko.com/a-rallying-call

======
officialchicken
Anybody know what blog that is? I've read 3 articles today on different
domains and they all use that blog engine/theme.

~~~
moubarak
<http://svbtle.com/>

~~~
officialchicken
Thank you

